# Filter socks in front load washer?



## mauricion69 (Sep 4, 2013)

I normally take my filter socks outside and power wash them. I find that gets all the crap out. But it's getting too cold for that now. My hands are still burning and I came in about 30 min ago. 
Normally during the winter months I would wash them in a top load washer and that also worked well. I now have a high efficiency front load washer and I find that they are not as good at getting tough stains out, so I'm wondering how the socks will come out.
Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

mauricion69 said:


> I normally take my filter socks outside and power wash them. I find that gets all the crap out. But it's getting too cold for that now. My hands are still burning and I came in about 30 min ago.
> Normally during the winter months I would wash them in a top load washer and that also worked well. I now have a high efficiency front load washer and I find that they are not as good at getting tough stains out, so I'm wondering how the socks will come out.
> Anyone have experience with this?


I use a front load and have no issues. I do however spray them down very well in the laundry tub before I use the machine. Typically its a 2 hour setting on super hot and lots of rinses in between. No soap or bleach.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Avoid mixing in the same load as lingerie


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

I rinse mine out in hot water then submerge in a mixture of cold water, bleach and hydrogen peroxide for 24 hours. Then I rinse them thoroughly until white and let air dry for 24-48 hours before using. They look like new when I replace them.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

I soak mine in a mix of hydrogen peroxide/water a 50/50 mix and then throw them in the wash for a reg cycle with no soap or bleach. I personally see no reason to use bleach as Peroxide works very well and is much safer and with no smell.


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

I toss a bunch in my front load washer. I fill the bleach compartment and they come out looking great.


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Vinoy Thomas said:


> I toss a bunch in my front load washer. I fill the bleach compartment and they come out looking great.


Same here.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I first do a load of all the salt towels in hot, with no soap, to clear any soap residue out of the washer, then do all my filter socks, sponge pad from sump and anything else in coldwater on the gentle lingerie cycle of the front load washer. Not sure why I use coldwater, maybe just so it doesn't break down the plastics too much. 
Then I wash all the work clothes, so my lingerie doesn't smell like seaweed..........


----------



## mauricion69 (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks guys..


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Just wash them on a cold cycle and throw them in a bucket with some RO/DI and some Prime or AmQuel. There's no need for bleach, hydrogen peroxide or a complicated process of rinsing before hand.


----------

